# x86 und amd64 kompatibilitaetsfrage..



## Suchfunktion (23. Januar 2007)

Hi.

Ich habe einen amd64-Prozessor und verwende Debian 3.1 (amd64 testing).

Problem:
Es sind noch "zu wenig" Pakete fuer diese Version verfuegbar.

Kann ich auch die x86-Version auf meinem 64'er-System verwenden, oder geht das nicht?
(Bzw. gibt es eigentlich so große unterschiede zwischen x86 und amd64?)

mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2007)

Das ist kein Problem, der AMD64 hat einen Compatibility Mode der auch x86 Programme ohne Performanceverlust ausführt. Die Unterschiede zwischen x86 und amd64 sollten ja auf der Hand liegen, es sind halt 64 anstatt 32 Bit.


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Januar 2007)

Hmm.. Danke erstmal.. hab es mal ausprobiert zu installieren, aber mein onboard-LAN wird nicht gefunden, also ich muss eine Netzwerkkartentreiber auswaehlen, aber meine Lankarte ist nicht dabei, hab auch schon verschiedene ausprobiert, aber geht nicht 
(Genau dieselbe Debian-Version als amd64'er findet meine Hardware ohne Probleme.. nur die x86'er nicht..)

Mainboard:
Asus K8N

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen koennte?


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2007)

Also hast du jetzt die i386 Version installiert oder wie? Also ich hatte Debian noch nie auf ner 64 Bit Umgebung laufen, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html
Ansonsten würde ich eventuell auf Etch warten, da soll das ganze dann komplett supportet sein.


----------

